# Red Cell



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone feed Red Cell to their breeders during the season. if so how often?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I do, once a week


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Where do you purchase your Red cell, Do you add it to the water or feed and how much.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I get it from the local feed store, Tractor Supply has it too. I use just enough to wet the grain. You can put it in the water too, if you like, 1 tsp per gallon.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I get it from the local feed store, Tractor Supply has it too. I use just enough to wet the grain. You can put it in the water too, if you like, 1 tsp per gallon.


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I used it this year with the birds I raced but no test since they all got it. I think it's an easy thing to use and should have benifits. The question I had, is the increased amount of iron a good thing for your breeders?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

It seems that a lot of pigeon people use Red Cell for their birds. My take on it is that the amount of iron as well as other nutrients that pigeons need is no secret. Pigeon supplements have what the birds need and only they should be used for best results.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I use it too. TSC and Southern States has it. I add it to the water once a week at 1 tbsp per gallon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> It seems that a lot of pigeon people use Red Cell for their birds. My take on it is that the amount of iron as well as other nutrients that pigeons need is no secret. Pigeon supplements have what the birds need and only they should be used for best results.


I think most people use it because it can be found locally rather than having to ship in supplements from pigeon suppliers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use it also.. the iron is an issue..that is why it is important to not give too much.. it seems to work well for mine, and as said it is found local and lasts a looooong time if you store it properly. like mixing it in the water..Im not found of putting things on their feed.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

orock said:


> Where do you purchase your Red cell, Do you add it to the water or feed and how much.


*FOYS PIGEON SUPPLY,and Jedds Pigeon supply sell it* ..GEORGE


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think most people use it because it can be found locally rather than having to ship in supplements from pigeon suppliers.


I have both PVM powder and Vita Preen. Either one is better that fine and will last a very long time. I think I can safely say that most people waste more money on anything else for the cost of shipping a 1 pound container. 

Andy Granatelli use to say on TV .... pay me now or pay me latter. You can pay for shipping now or pay for it latter along with the added costs of returning your birds to "normal".

I myself do not like to pay for shipping. I am lucky to have racers all around the Detroit area and a feed store that has got to be one of the best in this area and would be in any area. That being said it is a 50 mile round trip in a 1987 pick-up that uses 1 gallon of gas on starting. There is no free lunch when it is time to properly care for ones birds. A point that seems to get lost on people who get free birds. 

If you want to compete with your birds you need to put a crowbar into your wallet and take care of your business. If you don't compete you still need to do the same thing to maximize their health.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I have to wonder. If someone does not want to pay shipping for a supplement, what do they do for meds? I can't imagine a place that sells pigeon feed, grit and medications but not a vitamin/mineral supplement. So what then? why not combine shipping on what you know you will need for the next 6 months, assuming you are not shipping feed and grit. But if you were then what is the problem with adding a supplement to the order?

This reminds me of the "There is good news and bad news." "The bad news is the food tastes like garbage." "The good news is there is plenty of it."

In this case the bad news is, it's designed for horses. The good new is, you can buy it all day long.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if anyone has reservations about using it..don't.. I have and do use it and know the birds do well on it if you just use common sense..they sell it on pigeon supply sites also but it would add weight to the order which in turn may cost more. easily found at a feed store because it is for equines. I get my meds from my vet and know what Iam medicating for as I can run tests there to know, so for me I do not have to order meds .. specific things like nest bowls and fake eggs and such is all I really order or need from those sites online.


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

*Dr. John Lamberton*

Once I spoke to Dr. John Lamberton, Very well known Pigeon fancier who advice me to use Red cell with feed. I been using it since I have very good result

http://www.drjohnlamberton.com/

Thanks


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a link with Dr. John Lamberton showing how he mixes Red Cell in with his feed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqUOvAKxLo&feature=related


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I use it once a week in the water. I get it at Tractor Supply


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> Does anyone feed Red Cell to their breeders during the season. if so how often?


red cell is a liquid you cannot feed it.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

APF_LOFT said:


> red cell is a liquid you cannot feed it.


Sure you can if you put some on your feed and alow it to dry they eat it, at least mine do
Dave


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I also mix it in with my feed and my birds seem to do good on it I use it once a week all year long


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

I too use Red Cell supplement in the first part of the week, pour over grain and mix well. later in the week I use Healthy Pigeon Blend power supplement, I add grape seed oil and then the powder and givera good stir to mix, seems to keep em WANTING to fly and breed. Tim


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Raftree, I have used Red Cell for over 35yrs. I us it for my Racers 3 times a week when active Training, Racing, I put it over feed that I mix in a 15lb. Bucket 2-3 Tablespoons, mix & let it somewhat dry. They Love it. I give very little to Breeders Feeding Young, just 1-2 times a week & abt. 1 Tablespoon per week on feed.. It is better than you can buy from the so called Experts, like Vets that don't Race, just charge $$. Birds Racing & Training every week is a lot of Stress. Use & you'll do better!! Any place that sells Horse stuff will sell it.. For me I keep it in Refrig. after opening. Listen to persons that RACE LOTS, not people that have Pigeons for Pets, or just seardh the internet.. Happy


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply even though the initial post was in 2011. Used Red Cell on horses for years and have been using it on the birds for the last five.


----------



## pooch88 (Nov 17, 2013)

Red Cell.. Good stuff that!


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

*?*

Has anyone seen the product at the tractor supply and southern states called poultry cell.Is this a version of Red cell for birds.


----------

